# pheasant pics 2012.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Feel free to post your own. I think I may be in the running for longest tail 2012 with the bird at the bottom of the pic, still need to measure it. Plenty of birds in ND still. Would have had much more if someone in our group was a better shot, lol.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you measure that tail yet its huge


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

All I had was a 12" ruler, which if I try to measure it like that, it is ~24". Not too shabby.


----------



## eboll08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice! :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Trophy for sure. Save the feathers after the contest. I've shot many pheasants in my life but only 1 close to 24".


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Closest I came to it was 21". This one got my adrenaline going when it came up.

Here is a better picture.









ended at 23 7/8" couldn't get the best pic because it had a curve in it.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

24" is great, few and far between. Nice job.


----------



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

A couple of MN birds and my springer . Got my limit all three days, alot of walking though.


----------



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

another pic. He looks alittle better when hes not wet with swamp water


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Minnesota has pheasants? jk, good pics!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

very pretty dog thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ashcreek, welcome to nodakoutdoors. That pup looks tired in the first pic. Good job over there!


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

SD Opening Sunday's group take:









Proud pup!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

confusedsoul said:


> SD Opening Sunday's group take:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you must have had a massive group. That's a lot of birds!


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

9 guys.

27 birds.

You should see the picture with a full limit for 20 guys!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Newest member of the pack with his first ever bird (10 months old). Solid point, stayed put during the flush, and then did the retrieve.


----------



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

congrats hopefully many more to come


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Few pics from the lately.

Sam on a horse shoe point. He had a rooster by his back leg as he came downwind.










Duke locked down.









Getting old for this.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Dick, is that a German wirehaired pointer? I've had the good fortune to hunt with a number of different breeds including a few breeds of pointers. Last fall, I hunted for the first time with a friend who had a 'draat' hair. Of the pointing breeds I've hunted with, that was the one that impressed me the most.

The German shorthair? Too high-energy for me. I like to be close to a dog, not have it ranging a quarter of half mile away. Brittainy? I don't know, they seem like a mediocre dog to me, decent on the point, decent on the retrieve, but not outstanding in either.

I liked the wirehair for its slower, methodical way of hunting. The breed just seems to be more grounded, more level-headed, just plain all-round steadier.

Again, I'm not much of a dog trainer and that's may be why I have Labs, they seem to do the job for me, and I like the flushing part of the hunt. But if I were ever to get a pointer, it would be a wire-hair for sure.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> .......is that a German wirehaired pointer?


 Yep, that is what they be. The cheap man's version of the Drat.

GWPs tire out quicker. 










Labs are terrific dogs. Great with folks and kids and fantastic hunters. Had 'em for years. I just can't keep up to a flusher anymore.


----------



## youngbuck711 (Sep 21, 2012)

Not a very good pic of the bird, but it's my pup's first and my first bird in a couple of years. She put up four more four me on friday, but I only came home with two 

pretty crazy bird. was a cripple from last year that made it through the season and would not flush for anything. If you go to the gundog forum and look for my thread, the story is there.


----------

